# Arab gelding Critique



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

So, I'm throwing Mana into the frying pan since he finally turned two. 
His neck has improved so much in the last few months, I think it'll turn out much like Deja's. Let me know what you think of the little guy.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Bumping this up. Thoughts?


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

In my opinion,..I think he looks great for only being two..I believe he is going to be one handsome boy when he fills out a bit more. Beautiful head and eye. He is a little narrow in the chest and neck, but again he is only two...I'm sure he will fill out within the next year. I think he's beautiful!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

annaleah said:


> In my opinion,..I think he looks great for only being two..I believe he is going to be one handsome boy when he fills out a bit more. Beautiful head and eye. He is a little narrow in the chest and neck, but again he is only two...I'm sure he will fill out within the next year. I think he's beautiful!


 Thank you! I expect him to get much wider in the chest, due to the bull dog his mother was. 
Momma:


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh, my goodness!!! What a cutie!! She is soo adorable!! See what you mean about a bull dog!..lol... can I steal that pic for my computer background! Love the fluffy main and forelock too..I'm an arab addict..sorry if I sound overly excited..lol..


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

annaleah said:


> Oh, my goodness!!! What a cutie!! She is soo adorable!! See what you mean about a bull dog!..lol... can I steal that pic for my computer background! Love the fluffy main and forelock too..I'm an arab addict..sorry if I sound overly excited..lol..


 She was a very pretty girl. Too bad her and I didn't click, but I found a home for her where both her and her new owner are happy. Yeah, go ahead. Just a note, this pic was taken by Jes of Rebel J Photography. <Gotta give credit where it is due.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

It looks like he's entering a slightly awkward phase but I always think young horses look a little funky. His mom is a beautiful colour!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

jumanji321 said:


> It looks like he's entering a slightly awkward phase but I always think young horses look a little funky. His mom is a beautiful colour!


 One of many, I assure you! :lol: One day he'll look amazing and straight, and the next day his butt will jump up and he'll be an awkward mess again. Thank you! She was quite talented. If only I had gotten her a few years earlier, maybe she wouldn't have had the attitude she did. She was a talented mare. I expect big things from her son, who has shown a great mind and a fair bit of talent, himself so far.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

I like how he is floating in the last pic 
Have you been backing him? He is considerably sweaty in the girth area.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

nherridge said:


> I like how he is floating in the last pic
> Have you been backing him? He is considerably sweaty in the girth area.


Yes, he has a very floaty trot.  He hasn't been backed officially and won't be until may or so, but I do lunge him with saddle or surcingle. 
That day I had been working him with a surcingle earlier.


----------



## nherridge (Oct 30, 2011)

grayshell38 said:


> Yes, he has a very floaty trot.  He hasn't been backed officially and won't be until may or so, but I do lunge him with saddle or surcingle.
> That day I had been working him with a surcingle earlier.


I was so worried for a minute, thank god your a smart one!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

nherridge said:


> I was so worried for a minute, thank god your a smart one!


 Also, I originally posted this several months ago, so he is no longer a 'just turned two', but he will go to be backed in may, when he is nearly three.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

no critique here, but my god that's a nice trot. Arabs are by far my favorite breed. He looks great for 2, I'd love to see more pictures of him as he progresses =)


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

I love his head, and eye. Will turn out to be quite a looker I think!

Off topic here, but I've noticed people saying "backed". What does that mean, as in someone has gotten on his back? Also, where did this term come from?


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

draftgrl said:


> I love his head, and eye. Will turn out to be quite a looker I think!
> 
> Off topic here, but I've noticed people saying "backed". What does that mean, as in someone has gotten on his back? Also, where did this term come from?


 Everyone has a differant idea of the specifics involved, but generally, it is the basic start of their riding career. 

Thank you! I always say that he has to turn out pretty or no one will put up with his attitude! lol He's amazing 99% of the time, but he is still a bratty young boy and likes to cause trouble. Fearlessly taking on the wheel barrow and muck fork that invade his "territory" everyday. My hero. :lol:


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

his mom is gorgeous! it's great you get to work with him, there is a 3yr old in the pasture with my horse and he is a disatser on 4 hooves, he is so unbehaved he actually charged my sister out of the pasture, believe it or not he is my trainers horse! she does nothing with him, it's kinda sad!


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Gray!

Sounds like your boy sure does have a personality!!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

He is such a curie. He reminds me of an Arab filly I used.to work with.


----------

